# What is undesirable to do abroad or in some states.



## OsteInmar

I found an interesting site where tourists are given advice when visiting other countries. Or visits to different states of America.

Destination Tips


Nevertheless, some of the 15 councils about Russia have made me laugh ...

15 Things NOT to Do in Russia - Destination Tips


----------



## harmonica

don't do something stupid


----------



## candycorn

I lived in Humble, Texas for some very forgettable years.  We had a pastor who was visiting who called it “*HUM*-BULL”; it’s pronounced “UMM-BULL” never “*HUM*-BULL”.  I think it was the first time I ever heard a congregation boo a visiting preacher.  

One thing is probably the key thing to remember about small-town USA in my view.  

Early-in-the-season, college football neutral site tailgating is the best time you can have if the police have allowed the “enemy camps” to be in close proximity to one another.  They used to allow UT/OK folks to basically shout each other down in Dallas. Now, I think they are on the other side of the stadium from one another.


----------

